# R.I.P Arrow Top Derby dog of 2012



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

It is with great sadness that I post this, earlier tonight Bart Clark said goodbye to his best friend; Arrow . Arrow was the Top derby dog of 2012 with 76 points. In 2013 Arrow continued on to win an Amateur at Central Savanna Retriever Clubs spring trial. Arrow was truly a amazing dog, with a big heart. God Speed Arrow god Speed. Bart has asked that anyone who wishes to call him please wait. Thank you.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes a great dog and a loving owner. Bart will miss him for a long time.
My prayers are with you good friend.
Bruce


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Ohhh ****.....So sorry for the family !


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> It is with great sadness that I post this, earlier tonight Bart Clark said goodbye to his best friend; Arrow . Arrow was the Top derby dog of 2012 with 76 points. In 2013 Arrow continued on to win an Amateur at Central Savanna Retriever Clubs spring trial. Arrow was truly a amazing dog, with a big heart. God Speed Arrow god Speed.


Oh how horrible. Aarrow was an incredible dog.
My heart breaks for Mr. Bart - he loves his dogs so much.


----------



## Mike Kempel (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, So sorry for your loss Mr. Clark. Rest In Peace Aarrow.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers go out to my friend Bart, man he has had some great dogs Ruby and Tank were some I grew up watching. I'm so sorry to hear this tonight I'll raise a glass to my Old Salty Buddy and Arrow!
Chad


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

That is so sad. Rest well, Arrow, what a good dog.


----------



## bloodorange (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you Bart.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

This is beyond heartbreaking. Bart, so very, very sorry for your loss.

M


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Bart, I am so sorry for your loss. Arrow was an amazing dog to watch run. I just cannot believe his life was cut so short. I am just so sorry.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

This is so sad. My condolences!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Bart I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

very sorry!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

To loose one so young, and so full of potential.... it rips your heart out enough to loose one... My sincere condolences.


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know, Katie. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

So very sorry for Arrow and his family. Far too young.


----------



## emf111 (Sep 13, 2010)

So very , very sorry. Spent time this summer at Tug Hill and so enjoyed the company of Bart and Arrow. What a pair. No words can ease the sting of the lose, hang in there buddy.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry Bart...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Very young. Sorry for your loss! Take care!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Bart, so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Bart and family, I am so sorry for your loss of Aarrow. I heard about the two of you, and your teamwork , from the GA training group. He was a special, special dog. In deepest sympathy, Ann


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Sympathy to Bart. Very sorry to hear this. He was way too young.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Aug 8, 2013)

Very Sorry...
Best wishes to Bart and all who knew and Loved Arrow...


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OH My!, I'm sorry to hear of your loss of Aarrow Bart. A very nice dog just like his momma Rubie.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Bart, I was deeply saddened when I heard about Aarrow. I had the privilege to watch him run, and usually win every Derby I attended. 
My sincerest condolences to you,
Andy Kenneally


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

So very sorry Bart. I want to call you but I know you can't talk about it now. That was the way I felt anyway. I'm thinking of you my friend.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Very sad to lose such a young and talented dog.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Bart, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose them when they're young and so talented. I hope the memories you've had will help you through these tough times, its really the only light.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Terrible news. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Very sad news indeed. Sending good thoughts and sympathy your way!


----------



## blucollark9s (Apr 17, 2004)

Such heartbreaking news when I saw this thread this morning! 
My condolences to you Bart on the loss of your dear, sweet, talented companion.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Sincerest condolences.


----------



## StrykerRidge (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Heartbreaking.. I was just looking at an older issue of The Retriever News, where Aarrow was featured


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

My heart breaks for you. We all love these dogs as children and yours was so very special!


----------



## ginnyr (Sep 25, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. Arrow certainly was one of the best. our sympathy to you Bart. 

Ginny and Ron Reed


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

My heart is breaking for Bart. He loves his dogs so much and Arrow was way to young.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss. Our prayers and condolences.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

My deepest condolences, Bart. Rest in peace sweet Arrow, you were an amazing dog to watch.
-trudie


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Bart,I had the priveledge of watching him win a couple of his derbies.
He was a special dog!!!


----------



## JUNKMAN (Feb 26, 2007)

I was very proud to be able to say Aarrow spent many days training at the farm. There is a emptiness there . Life is difficult. Joe


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss of a great dog. Prayers to all...


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I was at first reluctant to read this thread. Great dog. Very sorry on the lost. Sharing to those who care and showing that they care will hopefully help dampen the pain somewhat. Always remember the memories.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Never had the pleasure to see him run, but what a gut wrenching loss. So sad! My condolences to Bart.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. My sympathy to you.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Aarow was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

This is terrible news. I was one of the ones judging the Central Sav Trial that Arrow won. Bart I am very, very sorry for your loss! A very talented dog that has left way too soon.


----------



## Shue (Apr 22, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of Arrow. Sounds like an amazing dog.


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

Bart, so sorry to hear about Arrow. Only training with you last winter at Bruces, I got to know Arrow and watched him train and run a trial at N. FL. He was a truly gifted dog with a loving owner-how lucky you both were-to know each other and to spend time together. Hold on to that and savor the memories. Bill, Judy and Moses.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*So sorry for your loss!

The Homburg's*


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Bart sorry to hear about Arrow. I never had the chance to see him run but stories were told about such a talented young animal he was. Thank you Bart and Arrow for showing the Trial world great dog work. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

So very sorry for your loss.RIP Arrow.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh how horrible. Aarrow was an incredible dog SO So sorry for your loss


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.....May God Bless.


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

This is very sad news and my heart go's out to Arrow's owner. The loss of such a fine companion can never be replaced. Arrow will always be remembered by the retriever world as one of the greats. Again I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Skip Barre (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how this great young dog passed on? Thks Skip


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Bart. I saw Aarow run several derbies. He truly was an amazing dog.


----------

